# Not So New Member



## Heavy_Bro (Jul 16, 2021)

Been several years since i've posted on here, but my other username/password was forgotten so I had to recreate myself... 

Looking forward to mixing it up with on ironmag again! Hopefully some of the old members are still around.

Experience: 
Age 40's
Powerlift in HS/Football
College Football 4 years 
Years in Gym: 13
AAS: 10+ years 
HRT: 8 years
Height 6'-3" 
Weight: currently 258lbs
BF: typically 12%-15% (currently 13&-15%)


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 16, 2021)

Welcome back.


----------



## macedog24 (Jul 16, 2021)

On behalf of puritysourcelabs straightupkratom and IronMagLabs welcome back.. hope you stick around..


----------



## Heavy_Bro (Jul 16, 2021)

I just found my old account. I joined in May '11. Too bad i cannot remember my password.


----------



## Multislacking (Jul 17, 2021)

Heavy_Bro said:


> I just found my old account. I joined in May '11. Too bad i cannot remember my password.



If you've forgotten email/password, hit up Admin.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 17, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Drugsgear (Jul 19, 2021)

Welcome to IMF️
Need help- come here ️


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Yerg2 (May 2, 2022)

Welcome


----------

